# General > Pets Corner >  Help save Lennox

## teenybash

http://www.savelennox.co.uk/

Please help this lovely doggy, he does not deserve being taken from his family. :Frown:

----------


## Fran

done, made my complaint.

----------


## changilass

I couldn't read it.

Got about 2 sentences in and my eyes went funny, hate the background, makes it unreadable if you suffer from migraine.

----------


## _Ju_

Try selecting the text and you get a white background, Changi.
Seems to me that the council are not wanting to admit a mistake and the family and dog are paying for it.

----------


## Liz

I've signed the petition and shared this on Facebook and Twitter.

Lennox should have never have been taken away and, as _Ju_ rightly says, the council don't want to admit they made a mistake.
Here's hoping when they see so many people are supporting the family that they will let him go.

----------


## cuddlepop

teeny just cant sem to open link up,it just keeps timing out on me. :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

Cuddlepop if the link is not working for you  please google save lennox and it will give you a link.
Thanks Liz and Ju....please pass this onto as many folks as you know and help get this poor lad back home....Belfast City Council are going to have to admit their dreadful mistake....bunch of Liggs. ::

----------


## K.B

> I've signed the petition and shared this on Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> Lennox should have never have been taken away and, as _Ju_ rightly says, the council don't want to admit they made a mistake.
> Here's hoping when they see so many people are supporting the family that they will let him go.


 
Liz could you tell me how to share this on facebook please 
signed the petitiontoo such a shame hope they save him

----------


## Liz

> Liz could you tell me how to share this on facebook please 
> signed the petitiontoo such a shame hope they save him


If I remember rightly once you signed the petition 
http://www.change.org/petitions/view/bring_lennox_home  it gave you the option to share it on Facebook and Twitter.

If this doesn't work get back to me. :Grin:

----------


## dousslesh

Signed and sent e mails to all those on list as requested.

----------


## teenybash



----------


## Liz

OMG Teenybash that photo is absolutely heartbreaking! :: 

Surely to goodness Belfast City Council will release Lennox when they see how incensed people are?!!! ::

----------


## teenybash

Liz it is breaking my heart to see this this poor soul. I am wondering where the USPCA are in all of this and will certainly be contacting them....they know me of old....Sending links to everyone including America, Canada and Netherland....please everyone do the same. This poor boy needs to go home. ::

----------


## Liz

> Liz it is breaking my heart to see this this poor soul. I am wondering where the USPCA are in all of this and will certainly be contacting them....they know me of old....Sending links to everyone including America, Canada and Netherland....please everyone do the same. This poor boy needs to go home.


Oh that's a good idea Teenybash and I will do the same. It is an outrage that Lennox has been taken from his loving family to live in such awful conditions!

----------


## Liz

I've found USPCA on Twitter and have sent them a message via this so others can see it as well.

Will let you know what they say.

----------


## Liz

Glad to say support for Lennox has gone global.

http://paolaghidotti.webs.com/apps/b...44-save-lennox

I have tweeted some animal loving celebs via twitter so really hope they will support this cause.

----------


## teenybash

Brilliant Liz....I contacted David Wilson of the USPCA and he sent me a copy of a newpaper article he wrote re Lennox. NI Assembly is very different to here and why they have adopted their draconian attitude tells the world exactly what they are.
The whole world is involved in trying to free this wee chap.....Northern Ireland be ashamed of yourself and as for Yolanda Elwood who is in charge of the Dog Warden Dept..........Nuf said ::

----------


## Liz

They do indeed have a very draconian attitude and really glad I don't live there! :: 

They could do with having a dog warden who loves animals like our very own Moptop.

I truly hope that all this publicity will shame them into releasing poor Lennox!

----------


## teenybash

If anyone would like to vent their spleen against the actions of Belfast Dog Warden Dept here is the email address.
dogwardens@belfastcity.gov.uk

I hope they are inundated with emails.

----------


## Liz

I made a complaint to the dog warden via the Belfast City council website.

----------


## teenybash

> I made a complaint to the dog warden via the Belfast City council website.


Absolutely great. Let's hope everyone will do the same as his case start on Nov 23rd. :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

Please light a candle for Lennox and join the world in sending out light and energy to bring him home safe and sound.
www.savelennox.co.uk

----------


## Liz

If any of you haven't signed the petition and contacted the relative authorities re poor Lennox then please do!!!

Just imagine if it was your beloved dog who had been snatched away from you and thrown into a concrete cell with no comfort or love!! :: 

We have to do everything we can to get him back with his devastated family.

Spread the word!!!!!

----------


## Liz

> Please light a candle for Lennox and join the world in sending out light and energy to bring him home safe and sound.
> www.savelennox.co.uk


Afraid I can't physically light a candle as it affects my asthma but will light one in my heart and keep it burning for poor wee Lennox.

His wee sad face is just haunting me! ::  ::

----------


## teenybash

> Afraid I can't physically light a candle as it affects my asthma but will light one in my heart and keep it burning for poor wee Lennox.
> 
> His wee sad face is just haunting me!


A candle in your heart is perfect. Off to do more emails......I just can't believe this can happen in a so called democratic culture. ::

----------


## Shabbychic

Poor wee Lennox. I signed the petition the other day, and emailed everybody involved. Here's hoping somebody will listen to reason and admit they have made a mistake.

----------


## teenybash

Please remember this little soul locked up in totally inhumane conditions in what looks like an old outbuilding somewhere in NI.
Please read his heartbreaking story and sign the petition to save his life.
The whole world is watching, www.savelennox.co.uk

----------


## unicorn

I signed this the other day, these people really should be taken to task for the mess they have made of their jobs and the fact that they have now taken a whole council borough into disrepute with their stupidity.
An absolute disgrace.

----------


## Liz

Belfast City Council have an FB page and there are loads of people sending messages re poor Lennox. Please add to them!

http://www.facebook.com/belfastcityc...=wall&filter=1

----------


## unicorn

Thanks for that Liz, I really do hope we can all make a difference.

----------


## Liz

Oh so do I Unicorn!

I saw your excellent post on the BCC Facebook page. Well done!

----------


## unicorn

Got to work on the shaming of them  :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Unicorn you will make a difference to this appalling state of affairs....Belfast City Council done the same to another doggy, Bruce, who only this year was released to Galway Animal Rescue Centre and he was in a dreadful state.
Every little helps....we are so lucky here in Caithness to have Moptop, who truly cares....and the band of people who support her in her wonderful work. Bless

----------


## Liz

> we are so lucky here in Caithness to have Moptop, who truly cares....and the band of people who support her in her wonderful work. Bless


Oh if only everywhere had a dog warden like Moptop!!!

----------


## unicorn

Looking at this article it seems you can have DNA tests done so why is it not being done.
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,300521,00.html
Yes moptop is ours though and we are blessed to have her.

----------


## teenybash

> Looking at this article it seems you can have DNA tests done so why is it not being done.
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,300521,00.html
> Yes moptop is ours though and we are blessed to have her.


Lennox is DNA registered as requested by Belfast City Council, therefore his DNA structure will be on record. His owners have complied fully every step of the way to comply with the rigid laws of dog keeping in NI.

----------


## unicorn

So the council should be able to clear this very easily, but it seems they choose not to and prefer to have the wrath of the world held against them, stupid people.

----------


## porshiepoo

I too am doing all I can to help this poor dog and his family. I sincerely hope we can manage to get this much loved pet back to it's rightful place however I fear this is a losing battle.

I have a feeling that the council are simply covering all legal loopholes by letting this go through the court system.
They say Lennox was taken as he was believed to be of 'Pitbull type'. Although he's an American Bulldog cross, the definition of 'Pitbull type' actually is crossbreeding of Bulldogs and Terriers, therefore they would be correct in their useage of the term 'Pitbull type'.
Once that is confirmed by the courts then I don't like to contemplate the outcome.

It's disgusting that such a generic term as 'Pitbull type' can be used in cases of dangerous dogs. It needs to be more formal and individual breeds named.

I've suggested that maybe they may have a legal right to appoint an independant breed specialist to confirm the dogs breed as Bulldog as opposed Pitbull. Surely that would have some standing in the courts?
If a breed specialist confirms his true breed and the council STILL go ahead with a death order then every Irish dog owner needs to hang on tightly to all Bulldog and Terrier breeds as they can all be described as 'Pitbull type'

Bloomin disgusting that this can be allowed to happen, and the conditions Lennox is being kept in warrants an abuse claim being slapped on the council.

Fingers crossed.

----------


## Liz

I can't understand why they can't just pass a law to say that all 'dangerous' breeds have to be muzzled when in public?

Surely, that would solve the problem or am I being naive?

----------


## teenybash

> I can't understand why they can't just pass a law to say that all 'dangerous' breeds have to be muzzled when in public?
> 
> Surely, that would solve the problem or am I being naive?


Lennox is always muzzled when in public....but still not good enough in NI. ::

----------


## porshiepoo

> I can't understand why they can't just pass a law to say that all 'dangerous' breeds have to be muzzled when in public?
> 
> Surely, that would solve the problem or am I being naive?



Wouldn't help those situations where someone is attacked on private land though.

I understand the need for certain laws but this 'Pitbull type' one is just ridiculous as it's too generic. It could potentially affect many other breeds that are deemed to be one of those included in the'type' profile.
Depending on the country this could include the Mastiff, Boxer, Rotterweiler, Bulldog even Pointer in some countries. It's ridiculous to suggest that some of those are 'Pitbull type'

I'd be most interested to know what definition of 'Pitbull type' this particular council are using. They must be able to define it because Lennox is not a Pitbull par se.
If their definition icludes any of the above breeds or any of the others used in the 'Pitbull type' description then surely they should be enforcing it on every breed of dog included? They won't though cos they'd never get away with enforcing it on say a Pointer.
However, if those breeds are included in the 'type' description and nothing is done then I don't see how they can discriminate against Lennox.

But then again I'm no legal bod and I'm sure the council will get away with whatever they want.

----------


## Liz

> Lennox is always muzzled when in public....but still not good enough in NI.


That is total madness!!!!  ::  What harm can a dog do if it's muzzled?

----------


## porshiepoo

> That is total madness!!!!  What harm can a dog do if it's muzzled?


Depends on how you look at it.
A dog can still attack with a muzzle on. Granted its teeth can't do any damage but its claws can and it can be ruddy frightening for a dog to have a go whether it's muzzled or not.

I believe Lennox was always on a lead in public so it shouldn't have been an issue anyway.

----------


## Liz

> Depends on how you look at it.
> A dog can still attack with a muzzle on. Granted its teeth can't do any damage but its claws can and it can be ruddy frightening for a dog to have a go whether it's muzzled or not.
> 
> I believe Lennox was always on a lead in public so it shouldn't have been an issue anyway.


Yes I suppose you have a point. However, as you say Lennox' owners have done everything by the book so he should never have been taken from them!!!

I certainly wouldn't want to live in Northern Ireland!! ::

----------


## porshiepoo

I can't quite seem to gather a comprehensive legal position on this situation.
I assume that the councils definition of 'Pitbull type' will be asugested on the KC website with Pitbull Terrier being one of those breeds. The other breeds on there don't even affect Lennox.
But if that is so then if the owners can prove Lennox is not a Pitbull Terrier then they should be onto a winner.
There are apparantly guidances set out as to what characteristics to look for when deciding if a dog is a Pitbull Terrier and I can't imagine the 2 measurements taken by the dog warden will suffice.

Also from what the KC say it is not illegal to own a 'Pitbull type' if certain conditions are met and followed. Lennox's owner already conforms to those conditions.

Next it says that although temperment won't make a conclusive decision, it can be taken in account and does have some affect.
I imagine enough people can be testament to Lennoxs temperment.

This whole situation seems bizarre to me as it's becoming more apparant that the council have not and are not following procedure.

I cannot believe that an official breed diagnosis has not been made.
Problem is, the council can just sit back and do nothing. It's down to the owner to prove he's not a Pitbull.

----------


## Liz

There was a radio broadcast devoted to Lennox.

You can listen to it on http://www.karishmeh.com/offbeatmusicplayer.html

I have to confess I haven't listened to it yet as know I will  ::  ::

----------


## unicorn

http://www.maria-daines.com/music-106.html
click the mp3 link to hear the song written for lennox

----------


## orkneycadian

Looks like the "******* Devil Dug" off o Still Game!

----------


## Liz

> http://www.maria-daines.com/music-106.html
> click the mp3 link to hear the song written for lennox


Thanks Unicorn. Don't think I can listen to it yet as know I will  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Liz

For those of you on Facebook please nominate Brookes Barnes,who is Lennox's 11 year old owner, for a BCC Young Peoples award. 

Let's really pee them off!!!! ::

----------


## Commore

I am appalled by ths story and shocked at the picture of Lennox,
I can only imagine the distress being suffered by the dog and his family,

I am not on facebook / Bebo etc but I do have several websites and I have put the link on those, I also have sent the link to my friends who also have websites, and I have signed the petition.

Ireland and the Irish have had for a long time, been known for their blatant disregard for canines,
deplorable, disgusting treatment of family pets thrown onto the street,

Lennox is another twist in the generally accepted irish way.

----------


## Liz

> I am appalled by ths story and shocked at the picture of Lennox,
> I can only imagine the distress being suffered by the dog and his family,
> 
> I am not on facebook / Bebo etc but I do have several websites and I have put the link on those, I also have sent the link to my friends who also have websites, and I have signed the petition.
> 
> Ireland and the Irish have had for a long time, been known for their blatant disregard for canines,
> deplorable, disgusting treatment of family pets thrown onto the street,
> 
> Lennox is another twist in the generally accepted irish way.


Thanks for putting the link on your websites and sending it to your friends.
There are so many people condemning the BCC and, in particular, the Dog Warden for the unforgivable treatment of Lennox and his devastated family.

I really hope they listen to all the people calling for Lennox to be set free!

----------


## teenybash

> I am appalled by ths story and shocked at the picture of Lennox,
> I can only imagine the distress being suffered by the dog and his family,
> 
> I am not on facebook / Bebo etc but I do have several websites and I have put the link on those, I also have sent the link to my friends who also have websites, and I have signed the petition.
> 
> Ireland and the Irish have had for a long time, been known for their blatant disregard for canines,
> deplorable, disgusting treatment of family pets thrown onto the street,
> 
> Lennox is another twist in the generally accepted irish way.


You are a treasure for signing the petition and putting the link on your websites and involving your friends. There are tens of thousands of people supporting the Save Lennox campaign.....it's heart warming that so many care for a wee dog they have never met.

----------


## porshiepoo

Just wanting to bump this back up.

Lennox's court date is next week so we're trying to get as much publicity for the case as possible.

----------


## teenybash

Best Friends Animal Society responded to an email I sent and their request for info has been passed onto LENNOX'S family. They are based in Utah, so his story is threading it's way far and wide. Hopefully more join the campaign in seeking justice for this wee soul and the thousands of others who could face the same appalling fate. ::

----------


## Liz

Do you have the contact details for Lennox's family Teenybash?

It is really good the BFAS replied to you. :Grin: 

I got a couple of RTs (retweets) on Twitter but,sadly, not from any of the celebs I tweeted. I did hear though that Sinitta did RT re Lennox. 
I just wish she would show it to Simon Cowell like I asked her to. :Frown: 

I just think it would help if we got a well known celeb involved.

Still hoping that people power will be enough!

----------


## teenybash

> Do you have the contact details for Lennox's family Teenybash?
> 
> It is really good the BFAS replied to you.
> 
> I got a couple of RTs (retweets) on Twitter but,sadly, not from any of the celebs I tweeted. I did hear though that Sinitta did RT re Lennox. 
> I just wish she would show it to Simon Cowell like I asked her to.
> 
> I just think it would help if we got a well known celeb involved.
> 
> Still hoping that people power will be enough!


I don't have their email but *Sarah Wewillremember them Chapman * does and it was she who kindly passed on the info to the Barnes family.
If you contact her on FB she will email them for you.
Lennox is now gathering momentum with newspapers, magazines, radio now all taking up the fight to save him and disgrace Belfast City Council.
Just keep on doing what you are doing and though we feel the frustration let's keep fanning the flames to save Lennox......xx

----------


## teenybash

http://www.dogmagazine.net/archives/...ory-of-lennox/

Please read of the horror and injustice..........and the sadness.

----------


## teenybash

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?ei...63396800756ase ........help end BSL.......
Throughout the UK and further afield this inhumane law has caused thousands of uneeded deaths.
I know this is Caithness and this is Pets Corner, but please help others all over the world keep their pets safe.

----------


## Margaret M.

Signed the petition and shared the link.   Sad beyond words.  My daughter rescued an American bulldog several years ago and she is the most perfect, gentle, loving softie I have ever met.  How can he people upholding this law sleep at night?  I hope Lennox's story has a happy ending.

----------


## teenybash

The story gets worse....the owners of Lennox received a letter yesterday from the solicitor who was supposed to be handling the case on Tuesdy 23rd, withdrawing from the case.....they now have no solicitor to represent Lennox.......unbelievable.
If anyone out there knows of a solicitor who can help please contact www.savelennox.co.uk

----------


## Liz

> The story gets worse....the owners of Lennox received a letter yesterday from the solicitor who was supposed to be handling the case on Tuesdy 23rd, withdrawing from the case.....they now have no solicitor to represent Lennox.......unbelievable.
> If anyone out there knows of a solicitor who can help please contact www.savelennox.co.uk


Oh no they could have done without that!!!! ::   Why on earth did the solicitor pull out at such short notice I wonder?

----------


## Commore

> Oh no they could have done without that!!!! *Why on earth did the solicitor pull out at such short notice I wonder?*


Pressure from the public, he would be open to public scrutiny, why else?

----------


## teenybash

would agree with you Commore....this case is snowballing and gathering momentum, as it should. This crazy BSL law must go....too many innocent dogs being destroyed throughout the UK......Thank God for Caithness the County that Cares.

----------


## Liz

> Pressure from the public, he would be open to public scrutiny, why else?





> would agree with you Commore....this case is snowballing and gathering momentum, as it should. This crazy BSL law must go....too many innocent dogs being destroyed throughout the UK......Thank God for Caithness the County that Cares.


Yes agree with you both there. :Frown: 

What will happen if they don't get a solicitor? Will Lennox' owners have to represent themselves? ::  It should never have even go this far! :: 

Oh Teenybash I am soooooo glad I live here!

----------


## teenybash

I am not sure what will happen, but I would hope it would go to an adjournment to give the family time to find a lawyer to deal with the case.
Trouble is, UK solicitors that could/would help can't because they don't have the licence to act in NI.
A fund has been set up now anticipating that more funding will be needed to hire a top class law person to get the doggy home as the little girls health is deteriorating....What a mess. ::

----------


## Liz

Of course that would mean that Lennox will have to spend even more time in that hell hole which will be bound to affect the wee soul's spirit and personality!
As for the wee girl my heart just aches for her!! :: 

BCC really are the most heartless bleep, bleeps and will not want to lose face by just releasing Lennox.

Absolutely disgusting!!! ::

----------


## teenybash

One of the councillors has spoken up on behalf of Lennox...hopefully this means BCC are cracking under pressure.
I would think the family could ask for the court to sho compassion and request Lennox be fostered or rekenneled somewhere warm and clean.
Just wish I was back in NI as there are over 3 doz people so far attending the proceeding....some are flying in from goodness knows where!!!!

----------


## Liz

That's good news re the Councillor Teenybash and hope others will follow his example!

I wish I could attend the proceeding but good on those who are. The support for this wee dog and his family is heartwarming so really hope for a 'happy ending'.

----------


## teenybash

Please everyone, light a candle tomorrow for Lennox. The hearing is at 10.30 to 11.30 am.... No solicitor as they pulled out at the last minute and Belfast City Council are pushing for the case to go ahead without the Barnes family having any legal representation......May the judge be a person of compassion and order the Barnes family to have Lennox home as they have broken no law, no rule and no regulations.

----------


## Commore

> Yes agree with you both there.
> 
> What will happen if they don't get a solicitor? Will Lennox' owners have to represent themselves? It should never have even go this far!
> 
> Oh Teenybash I am soooooo glad I live here!


They could conduct there own case and have a "McKenzie friend" for support,
and unless the council can come up with* fact/s* about lennox being dangerous, I think the courts have little choice other than to throw the case out.

Another way to look at ths is why haven't those holding lennox sought to have him destroyed well before now, had they been in a position to prove beyond any doubt that he is or was dangerous, there would have been no problem in obtaining the necessary paperwork, a long time ago.

I am beginning to think that this is all a case of the powers at be have boobed big style and the world widespread publicity has made them nervous and if the court/s (fingers crossed) throw out the case, they themselves don't have to shoulder all the blame, f you get my drift.

I do hope this family are reunited with their pet tomorrow or asap afterwards, but I do wonder the effect all of this separation has had on the dog itself,
a person can deal with stress, they can after a fashion cope, but what of the poor animal, how will it cope?

----------


## Commore

> Please everyone, light a candle tomorrow for Lennox. The hearing is at 10.30 to 11.30 am.... No solicitor as they pulled out at the last minute and *Belfast City Council are pushing for the case to go ahead without the Barnes family having any legal representation.*.....May the judge be a person of compassion and order the Barnes family to have Lennox home as they have broken no law, no rule and no regulations.


Well Belfast City Council can push all they like, but their opponent regardless of who they are are legally entitled to legal representation, 
in fact, they must ask for the case to be deferred until they can find a representative, simply they themselves would not under normal circumstances
have a right of audience within the court.

the law, is the law and it is not just there to be at the convenience of Belfast City Council.

----------


## merlzin

Todays the day then,getting updates on facebook,and dont want to leave the computer.Really hope all goes well for Lennox.

----------


## teenybash

The case has been adjourned until Dec 7th to give extra time to find legal representation....let's hope the donations keep rolling in via FB to help Lennox hire the best of the best. So sad a little disabled girl is being denied her special friend......Keep following.

----------


## Liz

> The case has been adjourned until Dec 7th to give extra time to find legal representation....let's hope the donations keep rolling in via FB to help Lennox hire the best of the best. So sad a little disabled girl is being denied her special friend......Keep following.


Oh no!!! This means that Lennox has to be spend even more time in the hell hole he's in!! :: 
Where on FB do I send a donation Teenybash? xx

----------


## merlzin

So frustrating,he's got to stay there for longer,they should atleast be able to visit him.

----------


## Liz

> So frustrating,he's got to stay there for longer,they should atleast be able to visit him.


Even prisoners who have committed terrible crimes are allowed visitors so why doesn't this wee dog, who is innocent, have the same right? ::

----------


## merlzin

Yeh exactly,it's disgusting.He's such a sweetie.

----------


## teenybash

> Oh no!!! This means that Lennox has to be spend even more time in the hell hole he's in!!
> Where on FB do I send a donation Teenybash? xx


Go onto Save Lennox page and click the arrows at top left, they look something like this. >>
Fell really gutted for this poor dog....maybe this case being so public it will help get rid of BSL, a cruel unfeeling piece of legislation that is destroying family pets...the easy targets.

----------


## Commore

> *The case has been adjourned until Dec 7th to give extra time to find legal representation...*.let's hope the donations keep rolling in via FB to help Lennox hire the best of the best. So sad a little disabled girl is being denied her special friend......Keep following.


Well at least that is something in the favour of the family, it is also an indication of the court and their feeling toward the seemingly oppressive behaviour from the council.
Fingers crossed from this end.

----------


## teenybash

If you would like to put pressure on Belfast City Council to follow Scotland and scrap BSL and adopt Deed not Breed, while helping Lennox  www.savelennox.co.uk please take a moment and post a greetings card or a pressie addressed to LENNOX, c/o Belfast City Council, Belfast City Hall, Belfast, BT1 5GS, NI
Thank you. x

----------

